# System Cannot Find Systempropertiesremote.exe.



## Glitched System (Mar 6, 2007)

System Cannot Find Systempropertiesremote.exe.

Windows Vista Business
32bit.



Any idears where I can get this file?


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 7, 2007)

bump


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 7, 2007)

Are you trying to run some sort of remote control?  Could be incompatible driver?


----------



## Glitched System (Mar 7, 2007)

No, I am trying to run the remote desktop setup for remote desktop connection.


----------

